# I need a joint suggestion



## TrevortdogR (Feb 1, 2013)

I'm making speakers stand with a bottom & top plates with a middle support all made out of plywood and I don't want to use any fasteners, just glue.

The joint suggestion I need is for the vertical support which will be 4" X 4" 26" H, & hollow in the middle so I can fill with sand, I want to hide the end grain of plywood so what would be the best, easy joint for this? Locked Miter?


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

TrevortdogR said:


> I'm making speakers stand with a bottom & top plates with a middle support all made out of plywood and I don't want to use any fasteners, just glue.
> 
> The joint suggestion I need is for the vertical support which will be 4" X 4" 26" H, & hollow in the middle so I can fill with sand, I want to hide the end grain of plywood so what would be the best, easy joint for this? Locked Miter?


Lock miter is tricky to set up and, in my experience, likes to tear the h*** out of plywood. I'd just use plain miter joints reinforced inside with corner blocks, maybe just one long one (26") for each corner. :smile:


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

An easy and efficient way of covering the plywood edge would be to do a rabbet technique at each corner. Start with ¾" plywood, use glue, and a fastener if you wish. The thin edge (1/16") will file off and blend with the grain.
.
























.


----------



## TrevortdogR (Feb 1, 2013)

jschaben said:


> Lock miter is tricky to set up and, in my experience, likes to tear the h*** out of plywood. I'd just use plain miter joints reinforced inside with corner blocks, maybe just one long one (26") for each corner. :smile:


Ok, thanks for the suggestion.



cabinetman said:


> An easy and efficient way of covering the plywood edge would be to do a rabbet technique at each corner. Start with ¾" plywood, use glue, and a fastener if you wish. The thin edge (1/16") will file off and blend with the grain.
> .
> View attachment 97315
> 
> ...


Would that joint be strong enough to hold filled with sand with a top plate and a 20lb speaker on it?


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

TrevortdogR said:


> Would that joint be strong enough to hold filled with sand with a top plate and a 20lb speaker on it?


You betcha.:yes:


















.


----------



## Trav (May 30, 2011)

The joint I suggest is mendocino greeno.


Sorry. I just couldn't resist.


----------



## TrevortdogR (Feb 1, 2013)

cabinetman said:


> You betcha.:yes:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I forgot to add if I don't use a fastener would glue only be strong enough.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

TrevortdogR said:


> I forgot to add if I don't use a fastener would glue only be strong enough.


Glue and clamps.

















.


----------



## TrevortdogR (Feb 1, 2013)

cabinetman said:


> Glue and clamps.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep, I would use clamps. Thanks for your help!


----------



## Masterjer (Nov 6, 2012)

Personally I would use a 45 degree bevel and add reinforcing splines of a contrasting color to add interest. Machine setup is straight forward and is relatively easy to cut, glue and clamp.


----------

